

My iOS apps in 2014 – full income report - bizz84
http://www.musevisions.com/ios-apps-income-report-in-2014/

======
SiVal
Thank you very much for sharing this info. It's funny how often we read
articles about the "future of work" that express skepticism about almost all
careers except for the one sure thing: IT skills will be in huge demand.

Then we look at over-40 developers with decades of experience having a hard
time getting hired at all, startups having success rates similar to lottery
tickets, and software products for the hottest platform (mobile) in the
hottest industry (IT), requiring the most in-demand skills, and most likely to
generate incomes that can't compete with entry-level jobs at McDonald's.

It's certainly food for thought.

------
jpatokal
You committed "substantial effort" to building these apps, and your total
revenue was _£584.23_ , resulting in a net loss of £200? I hope you're doing
this as a hobby.

Props for sharing all the data though.

~~~
bdcravens
Yeah, even the gross is what, 2-3 days worth of a mid-level+ developer's
salary.

All the money I've made in mobile has been for building apps for businesses
doing "boring" things that were subscription based. Sounds like I make more in
a week of that work than I'd make in a year doing my own apps.

------
lordbusiness
Thank you for sharing this! More valuable insight into the realities of indie
mobile development.

